
How do I find a job at a non-profit? - debacle
Salary has been my #1 focus for the last few years. I&#x27;ve done well for myself, but now I&#x27;m looking at what I want to accomplish outside of making money.<p>I&#x27;m a software generalist, with people + technical skills. My salary requirements are flexible, but I want to find something I&#x27;m passionate to work on.<p>Where should I be looking? Are there recruiter that specialize in non-profit placement?
======
chmaynard
As an alternative, consider founding a non-profit. I did it last year and I
will never go back to a salaried job. George Bush was right when he said that
a thousand points of light will outshine a single star.

